# Jetter 7gpm x 5000 psi vs 10gpm x 3800 psi Which is Best?



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

Looking at getting a jetter. Will mainly be used on 4 and 6 inch and possibly 8 on occasion. Roots will be the main issue, but also sludge, grease and any other stoppages we may encounter. Looking at the setups from pressurewashers.net. So what do you think would be the best option?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I like the 3810. You can still cut roots and grease plus you still have a few extra gallons to move sludge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Id go with the 3810 too for the same reason as Drain Pro listed


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I like either a machine that is 4-5k psi and 5 gpm that can run off a hose bib and not need a tank or if going higher I like psi for root cutting so then 7gpm at 5k psi. Of course I can just go back to the lot and grab our 25 gpm machine but then I have to park it and fight with the neighbors. If you asked me a few years ago I would have said higher gpm for flow (I built several 8 gpm machines at the sacrifice of pressure) but I have done a 180 on residential 4-6 inch lines and now like the high psi for root elimination.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What are the engine sizes of each? Got a link?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

And just to show I mean it I just pulled a 3500psi 8gpm pump off my van unit and switched it to a 5gpm 5k psi unit today, but I am in the city and that's why.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

If he was doing strictly 4"-6" then I'd say go for the higher psi. But when you add the occasional 8" and sludge to the equation, more flow is needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

yea I think he really needs a 4018 from the description but they cost just a bit more.....


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> What are the engine sizes of each? Got a link?


Pressurewashers.net. The company you told me about at the pumper show.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Cuda said:


> yea I think he really needs a 4018 from the description but they cost just a bit more.....



Just a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

Forget the 4018 unless y'all are sending $$$, forget the 8" for now.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Answer the phone !!!!! lol

But I'd go with 10 gpm at 3800. Reason is you don't need to always use 10gpm but it'll be there if you need. Since balancing out my jetter, I think as long as you're getting at least 2500 psi out the NOZZLE then you can cut roots no problem. 

Couple scenarios all with 3/8 hose x 300 since that seems the popular choice.

-10 gpm at 3800 psi. 2500psi at the nozzle. This would be a good choice for grease.

Now lets say you want to cut roots. Those pumps are rated for 4000 psi. Jerry (not Mac) scales down the psi and gpm on his stuff so they last longer. But that jetter will do 4000 psi. So.....now lets say you want to cut roots.

-7 gpm at 4000 psi. 3300 at the nozzle.....which is a lot.

Now go with the 7 at 5000, same length of hose. One issue is 5000 psi equipment is alot harder to find. 

-7gpm at 5000. 4300 psi at the nozzle which is too high imo. That much psi coming back blows a lot of crap back in your face. Keep in mind, you don't have to use all the psi....just use bigger nozzles and you'll lower the pressure.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> <snip> But I'd go with 10 gpm at 3800. <snip>


So, on the pricing sheet... what's the vertical frame option for an extra $300? Is this opposed to horizontal frame for space saving?

Have a resource for good pricing on water tank (optimal size?), hose reels, hose? 

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> So, on the pricing sheet... what's the vertical frame option for an extra $300? Is this opposed to horizontal frame for space saving?
> 
> Have a resource for good pricing on water tank (optimal size?), hose reels, hose?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.


No idea about the vertical frame. You'd have to ask Jerry (not Mac) about that.


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

Ben I didn't realize you had called, you have that dang 1-800 number. I will call ya back in the a.m.


----------

